# I Need Names



## interested_one (Apr 3, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone could give me a list of 17th century American Puritans. I am doing some research and needed to get some names.

Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## cupotea (Apr 6, 2004)

The ones that come to mind:

Cotton Matther
Jonathan Edwards
Chuck Swindoll (Just kidding)...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 6, 2004)

Richard Mather
Increase Mather
Cotton Mather
Solomon Stoddard
Edward Taylor
John Cotton
Thomas Hooker
Thomas Shepard
John Davenport
Samuel Willard
Judge Samuel Sewell


----------

